# Radiology- chest 2 views vs Ribs PA chest 3 views



## mizzmaryb (Dec 15, 2010)

Ok, so i know that NCCI edits bundle 71020 and 71101 with an allowed mod and if it's medically necessary.

but can someone please explain to me what i'm looking for in a radiology report for these two services to even see if they're both billable or link to me a site that has more info? our urgent care does these two procedures often. payors are diff from medicare to commercial. 

an example. this one below. provider wants to charge out 71020 and 71101 we charge out global in our clinic. 

"Procedure: Ribs unilat w PA CXR 3 vw

PA Chest and AP and Oblique left ribs

Clinical info: left anterior rib pain

Findings: There is no fracture, pulmonary contusion, pleural fluid or pneumothorax. A metallic marker was placed at the site of the patient's pain.
Heart size is enlarged, accentuated however by the AP projection; the pulmonary vascularity is normal and there is no pneumonia,nodular tumor or hilar lympahdenopathy. 

Impression: 1. minimal linear scarring and/or atelectasis left lung base
2. mild cardiomegaly with heart size accentuated by the AP projection
3. No rib fx."

any feedback would be appreciated thanks!


----------



## jayjayh (Dec 15, 2010)

*CXR 2v vs Ribs PA Chest 3v*

The reason is in the positioning of each as an X-Ray Tech we are taught if this is requested that this can be combined due to the location, because in the Chest X-Ray itself the ribs are included  I hope this helps.


----------



## mizzmaryb (Dec 16, 2010)

so i think i'm still confused...
based off this rad report was a 
71020-rad exam, chest, 2 views, frontal and lateral
71101-rad exma, ribs, unilateral, including PA chest, 3 views

done?


----------

